# MEPE Exam-- Your recommendations for passing



## mepe_tn (Jun 24, 2009)

For those of you who were successful in passing the April exam, would give recommendations/tips to those of us preparing for the October exam?

Thanks in advance.

Mepe_tn

Join the MEPESTUDYGROUP at

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestudygroup/ --or--

mailto:[email protected] This group is only

for those who are serious about passing the October 2009 MEPE exam.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 24, 2009)

1.) Take a review course: This made sure I hit every subject and stuck to a study schedule. If you have already taken the exam once you probably don't need this. It really helped me in the Machine Design/HVAC where I didn't know anything and was sort of lost to begin with.

2.) Do the NCEES Sample Exam about 2 weeks before the test to gauge your readiness. I waited until just a week before and it wasn't enough time to review things I didn't know.

3.) Take some time off the day (or week) before the test. I did not, I was very busy as a result, stressed out, caught a cold and I think barely passed. Don't do what I did.

4.) The Lindeburg Sample Exam is stupid hard. If you have it, don't use it to gauge your readiness, but just to study more problems.

5.) Spend significant time on your depth portion. I really didn't but I do fluids stuff at work. I was good in the morning and struggled in the afternoon Thermo stuff. You will be tired after 4-5 hours so you really need to know the afternoon stuff cold.

6.) Cherry pick the afternoon. You don't want to get to the last 5-10 problems which might be easy but you are at hour 7 and your brain is functioning on Red Bull and Twizzlers.

7.) Organize your references. I did this, had the MERM all tabbed, made 3 ring binders for Steam Tables and other helpful stuff and it probably was the difference between passing and not. All in all I bet I spend 40+ hours just putting stuff together.

8.) Get the calculator you are going to use (allowed NCEES list) and use it for everything. I have a TI89 I love, but I left it at home for the last year so I knew the HP33s like the back of my hand. Oh, buy 2 so you have a backup.

9.) Bring a watch. I use my Blackberry as my watch these days, (no cells phones in the testing room) and a lot of people do so you need a watch so you can tell the time during the test, you will probably be in a giant room and the clocks are small and very far way.

10.) Memorize some key conversions so you don't need to look them up. You will know which ones from studying, if you keep looking up the same ones, just memorize them and be done with it.


----------



## mepe_tn (Jun 24, 2009)

D.Kephart, that is excellent advice. Thanks *and* major congratulations!

Mepe_tn

Join the MEPESTUDYGROUP at

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestudygroup/ --or--

mailto:[email protected] This group is only

for those who are serious about passing the October 2009 MEPE exam.



D. Kephart said:


> 1.) Take a review course: This made sure I hit every subject and stuck to a study schedule. If you have already taken the exam once you probably don't need this. It really helped me in the Machine Design/HVAC where I didn't know anything and was sort of lost to begin with.
> 2.) Do the NCEES Sample Exam about 2 weeks before the test to gauge your readiness. I waited until just a week before and it wasn't enough time to review things I didn't know.
> 
> 3.) Take some time off the day (or week) before the test. I did, I was very busy as a result, stressed out, caught a cold and I think barely passed. Don't do what I did.
> ...


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 24, 2009)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3714


----------



## mepe_tn (Jun 25, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3714


Shaggy, thanks!

Mepe_tn

Join the MEPESTUDYGROUP at

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestudygroup/ --or--

mailto:[email protected] This group is only

for those who are serious about passing the October 2009 MEPE exam


----------



## Ralph (Jun 25, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> 5.) Spend significant time on your depth portion. I really didn't but I do fluids stuff at work. I was good in the morning and struggled in the afternoon Thermo stuff. You will be tired after 4-5 hours so you really need to know the afternoon stuff cold.


I agree with number 5. I worried about the topics outside of my depth section too much, while this helped me in the morning section I feel my time would have been better spent studying the depth sections (Machine Design).


----------



## Ralph (Jun 25, 2009)

Ralph said:


> I agree with number 5. I worried about the topics outside of my depth section too much, while this helped me in the morning section I feel my time would have been better spent studying the depth sections (Machine Design).


I still agree with number 5, but I guess I did enough because I just got my results and I passed.


----------



## TheKnack (Jun 25, 2009)

My biggest suggestion would be to know your strengths and weakness and plan accordingly. For example, I have always been a fast worker. I generally work about 25%-50% faster than my peers. This means that I'm almost always the first one done with tests. I also know that I'm prone to stupid errors. If the problem asks for 110% of rated power, or what 80% of design capacity is I'd usually forget that last step of multiplying by 1.1 or .8. I also had a very good undergrad eduction which meant my breadth wasn't a problem.

I spent most of my time on practice exams, problems, and refreshing (going through MERM). I didn't worry as much about speed or tabbing. Going through practice exams really helped me focus on the area's I'd make stupid mistakes, getting used to using tables again, and the problem solving mindset.

Know yourself and plan accordingly. If time is going to be your issue, than practice six minute problems and identify what you need to do to keep on schedule. Get a good calculator and go through practice tests like it's your job. If breadth is going to be your issue, then work the MERM practice problems and the beginning section of 6 minute solutions. etc.

The bottom line is to know what you do and don't do well and make sure you bring your weaknesses up to level.


----------



## mepe_tn (Jun 26, 2009)

Ralph and TheKnack, thanks for posting these recommendations. I know they are and will continue to be a great help to those of us preparing for the October MEPE exam.

Mepe_tn

Join the MEPESTUDYGROUP at

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestudygroup/ --or--

mailto:[email protected] This group is only

for those who are serious about passing the October 2009 MEPE exam


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2009)

Geez. I followed a completely different routine and still passed. I must be an anomoly. 

Anywho, this is what _I_ did to pass:

1) Work all around problems from a problem book like Lindeburg for a month or two.

2) Work straight depth problems for about a month.

3) Take Lindeburg's exam 4 weeks before PE following exact timing of PE (at library)

4) Rework same problems from steps 1, 2, and 3.

5) Take NCEES exam 2 weeks before PE in 2 separate 4-hour increments over two days (at different library).

6) Take the day prior to the PE off so you can watch The Big Lebowski and Baseketball.

Also, do the reference tabbing. Throughout your studying, tab your books and get intimately familiar with where information is with and without using the tabs. I didn't take a review class and determined I didn't even need it because I had a set schedule of studying everyday. It's all about *[SIZE=12pt]DISCIPLINE[/SIZE]*.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 26, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Geez. I followed a completely different routine and still passed. I must be an anomoly.
> Anywho, this is what _I_ did to pass:
> 
> 1) Work all around problems from a problem book like Lindeburg for a month or two.
> ...



Good point about Discipline, but I found the Review Class I took was really more helpful in another way. It wasn't a question about IF I was going to study, but often I would start studying and see another subject I knew was important and so I would start review that, and it just got to be a little overwhelming to start out.

With the review class I knew for that week, all I needed to review was say HVAC so when I came across a Thermo problem I didn't know I could just set it aside knowing I had a schedule and I would get to it. I think it really did lower my stress level some.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 4, 2009)

I did not take a review course, but I can totally see how it would have helped me. I went through the MERM and did as many problems as I could. I took the Lindeburg practice exam about a week before the real exam and was devastated at my results. I thought I had just wasted months of my time. I completely freaked out as a result. I dove back into the MERM looking for my weak areas and did more problems. I didn't even try NCEES practice exam.

It turns out that the Lindeburg exam was extremely difficult in comparison. Don't worry too much if you do poorly. I would, however, make sure and take it in a local library or equivalent to acclimate yourself to that environment. I would also suggest taking it 3 or 4 weeks prior to the real exam.

Here is one little bit of information I wasn't expecting. When I was going through the practice problems, I made sure to try and do the problems in my weak areas, or subjects I wasn't that familiar with any longer. I think I did a decent job at that. Evidently, I completely ignored the items I thought I knew well. Especially the things I thought were simple. BIG MISTAKE!!

In the last hour or so of the Depth portion, my brain was giving up. I had saved those 'simple' problems for the end. I could not remember, or find, anything to help. I was absolutely done.

DO study those areas you think you know well. You might hit crunch time and not have the capacity for thought. During that time you might need some 'muscle memory' to get you through.

I passed, but I would like to have had more of a buffer. I would have hated to have failed knowing those little easy problems were the ones that did me in. :smileyballs:

Good luck in October!!


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 14, 2009)

Whatever you do...do NOT join the studygroup the guy started that originated this thread. They are giving false info about the exam. I tried to get the members (there's not many) to come here to get the truth and I was banned. The group leader is giving terrible advice!


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 15, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Whatever you do...do NOT join the studygroup the guy started that originated this thread. They are giving false info about the exam. I tried to get the members (there's not many) to come here to get the truth and I was banned. The group leader is giving terrible advice!


Thats pretty bogus, what motive would someone have to do this?

Oh, well hopefully people will realize the info does not jive, but inquiring minds want to know, what are they telling people?

Here are my top five bogus things to tell people about the PE Exam:

5.) No need to study if you went to an ABET School.

4.) They give you bonus points for finishing early.

3.) If I pass I get a Train Operator Permit

2.) There is a handwriting portion.

1.) No restroom breaks.


----------



## mepe_tn (Jul 15, 2009)

D.Kephart, we welcome anyone to judge for themselves. Truth be told, the guy was banned for being disruptive to the group. Case in point, his post here tells what we had to deal with. As a matter of a fact, we have several members that passed the MEPE exam in April and still maintain their membership while providing excellent advice to the group's members.

Mepe_tn

For a temporary membership with the MEPESTUDYGROUP, join at

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestudygroup/ --or--

mailto:[email protected]



D. Kephart said:


> Thats pretty bogus, what motive would someone have to do this?
> Oh, well hopefully people will realize the info does not jive, but inquiring minds want to know, what are they telling people?
> 
> Here are my top five bogus things to tell people about the PE Exam:
> ...


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 15, 2009)

OK now we all need to know. What was the information that was false? Just give a few examples here....I always like a good debate.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 15, 2009)

mepe_tn said:


> D.Kephart, we welcome anyone to judge for themselves. Truth be told, the guy was banned for being disruptive to the group. Case in point, his post here tells what we had to deal with. As a matter of a fact, we have several members that passed the MEPE exam in April and still maintain their membership while providing excellent advice to the group's members.
> Mepe_tn
> 
> For a temporary membership with the MEPESTUDYGROUP, join at
> ...


The group is private, but I did go to the page, did seem pretty strange that there was a list of rules for joining, but hey whatever floats your boat. I don't know what another site purpose would be that EngineerBoards does not provide.

Plus I got some useful advice from posters from different disciplines.


----------



## mepe_tn (Jul 16, 2009)

Engineerboards is a great place. There are some good people and advice here. I dig this place.

The purpose of the MEPESTUDYGROUP is provide a group primarily focused on passing the MEPE exam. Members are welcomed and encourage to frequent sites like Engineerboards and PPI. Just think PPI was one of the, if not, THE main site/forum where people could come to discuss the exam. Now, thanks to the creators of Engineerboards, we have another venue to provide and obtain support for our PE exam preparation. Additional viable groups/sites that have a common goal is a good thing.

The invitation is still open. The "rules" are flexible as we all have varied schedules.

Mepe_tn



D. Kephart said:


> The group is private, but I did go to the page, did seem pretty strange that there was a list of rules for joining, but hey whatever floats your boat. I don't know what another site purpose would be that EngineerBoards does not provide.
> Plus I got some useful advice from posters from different disciplines.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 16, 2009)

mepe_tn said:


> Engineerboards is a great place. There are some good people and advice here. I dig this place.
> The purpose of the MEPESTUDYGROUP is provide a group primarily focused on passing the MEPE exam. Members are welcomed and encourage to frequent sites like Engineerboards and PPI. Just think PPI was one of the, if not, THE main site/forum where people could come to discuss the exam. Now, thanks to the creators of Engineerboards, we have another venue to provide and obtain support for our PE exam preparation. Additional viable groups/sites that have a common goal is a good thing.
> 
> The invitation is still open. The "rules" are flexible as we all have varied schedules.
> ...


The group he is talking about is full of bullshit advice....don't join.

mepe-tn....stop advertising your group on this board!

This thread should be deleted!

PM me and I'll tell ya what was/is going on over there.


----------

